# Which Hitch Setup Should I Get?



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

Which manufacturor is recommended for a weight distribution hitch with friction sway control Reese, Equalizer, or Husky?

Friday I pick up a 21RS and I think I am going to get my own hitch setup. The dealer is offering a Husky setup for $550. I can do better online with shipping cost included.

Right now I looking at a either the Reese standard trunion style PN 666022 good for 1000/10000 with a right mount friction sway control or the Equalizer setup good for 1200/12000. Looks like the anti-sway function is already integrated into the Equalizer setup.

With these setups is there any drawback to using one rated to higher trailer and tougue weights? For just few dollars more I can upgrade fronm 1000/10000 to 1200/12000.

Finally, all products I a looking at are bolt on. Is there anything difficult about installing a WD hitch? Looks pretty straight forward.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on the new trailer!

I just bought an equal-i-zer from rvwholesalers.com for 399 including shipping. I also have a 21RS and have the 1k/10k setup. I think the 1200/12k might be a little overkill for your setup and give you a pretty stiff ride.

The equal-i-zer is a very nice hitch, towed from NJ to SD and back a few weeks ago and we were very impressed with how it works. You are right, it bolts on and is pretty easy to install.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have the Reese Dual Cam / Weight Distribution hitch -- works perfect.... best setup I have ever had..

Whatever hitch you get though make sure once you get home that you take a moment to read the instructions and make sure the hitch is set properly -- the dealers job is to get you out of there -- and most of them get almost in the ballpark when it comes to proper hitch setup -- but the onus lies on you to fine tune it ...

and you will be surprised the difference a properly aligned and set hitch rides compared to one that just is slapped on....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

azx33,

Congratulations on the new Outback. Whoo Hoo!









As far as your hitch goes, all I can only speak of personal experience. I use the Equal-i-zer hitch and am very happy with it. It works great and is as easy to setup as you can get. I would highly recommend it.

As far as the Reese is concerned, I believe you would be much better off with the Dual-Cam setup, as opposed to the trunion bar and separate friction sway bar.

As Ghosty says, make sure you understand the proper tuning procedures, and plan on doing that yourself. Even if the dealer gets it right - and that is the optimist in me talking - it will still serve you well to know how it is working, and how to keep it that way.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't know what you're towing with but here's a thread worth looking at:

Hensley Arrow Hitch

It's been helpful to me.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

If you like the Husky, I will sell you mine new in May 05 and has the husky friction bar. I am planning on upgrading due to the length of my TT. Wished I had found this site would have had it from the begining. Just let me know if you are intrested. Congrats on the new TT

Darren


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations on the new 21RS.









I recommend what I'm using. Reese with Reese dual cam sway control. Basically, for me sway just doesn't happen and the weight distribution half of the equation works great too. However, since you didn't state what tow vehicle you have, we have no way of guessing how well a Reese or Equil-i-zer will work for you. What are you towing with?

Bill


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Had a Husky hitch with single sway control for our 23RS. Didn't like the groaning noises & the way the trailer strarted to sway before the sway control kicked in. Bought an Equal-i-zer & am very, very happy with it. Very little if any noise, no sway & super easy to hitch up.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats. I use...and love the Equal-i-zer.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Bought an Equal-i-zer & am very, very happy with it. Very little if any noise, no sway & super easy to hitch up.


My equal-i-zer makes a heck of a racket when I'm maneuvering thru a campground or going around turns, but for how well it works, the noise is worth it.

Mike


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Ghosty. Reese dual cam is better than friction. Been there.


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Welcome and congratulations on the new 21RS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,

I also am trying to decide between the Reese and the Equil-i-zer. We pick up our new 2006 31 RQS on Saturday! We will be towing with a 2004 Dodge Ram 2500. I am waiting on the dealer quote for the Reese product. We are considering self install of the Equil-i-zer. I am somewhat uncomfortable with doing ourself as this is our first trailer. The other problem is getting TT home if hitch work is not complete. We live about 35 miles from the dealer and I am not sure if it is safe to trailer home without WD and sway. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks
Kim


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Well if anyone has read my recent post, you'll recognize me as the new "Hensley Evangelist!" So my 2 cents says, look seriously at the Hensley, especially if your TT is longer than your wheelbase should allow. See chart here:

Trailer Towing Length Guide

You can also refer to my "conversion" post here:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5468

If you follow the post to the end, there is a link for information on an October special for purchasing the Hensley. However, that being said, I also have an excellent Reese Strait-line hitch that is now for sale.

This is the trunnion type with dual cam sway bars, rated for 1200-12,000 lbs. It's less than 6 months old and look brand new.

If anyone is looking for a Reese, I've got one neatly packed in a box in my garage! PM me to get more details if you're interested.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I too like the Equilizer







. One way to eliminate most of the noise is to lube up the contact points before your trip. I always spray a little "JB 80" on the bars, drop down brackets, and ball hitch. Makes it easy to get off and less noisy as well


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

For the money, the Equalizer would work great, and will meet all of your needs. The Reese Dual Cam likes lots of tongue wgt, so you may not be satisfied with the 21RS's 350-400# tongue. That is right on the lower range of wgts for the Reese. If money is no object, then I would go ahead and get the Hensley. According to everyone I have ever talked to that has one, it is worth every bit of the nearly $3000 dollars it costs, and can walk on water too! (Just kidding)

As far as doing a self install, put it on right in the dealers lot. You can't the the trailer home if you don't have a hitch, right? Bring your tools, and put it on there.

Tim


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

lilmismajik said:


> Bill,
> 
> I also am trying to decide between the Reese and the Equil-i-zer. We pick up our new 2006 31 RQS on Saturday! We will be towing with a 2004 Dodge Ram 2500. I am waiting on the dealer quote for the Reese product. We are considering self install of the Equil-i-zer. I am somewhat uncomfortable with doing ourself as this is our first trailer. The other problem is getting TT home if hitch work is not complete. We live about 35 miles from the dealer and I am not sure if it is safe to trailer home without WD and sway. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks
> Kim
> [snapback]57283[/snapback]​


Hi Kim
I have the equalizer and also my first trailer.







I just couldn't get it to adjust properly.







I downloaded the install directions from the website and found the dealer had installed part of it upside down.







I took it apart and reinstalled by the directions... VERY easy.







If you can read and follow directions, (ANY directions), this will be easy for you also.

Best of luck.

Dreamtimers


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We went with the Equalizer and love it. The dealer didn't quite get the install right and we likewise downloaded the instructions and it now works super.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Kim,

For a trailer weighing over 7,000 lbs empty and with a tongue weight of 640 lbs, I would be very careful about towing without weight distribution or sway control for 35 miles home. It could probably be done if conditions (traffic, wind, road surface, etc) are not too adverse. Also, experience and judgement of the driver should be considered. But, why not buy your hitch and WD and have your dealer install it? I bought my Reese hitch online and Lakeshore RV installed it for free. If the technician/mechanic gets it in the ballpark, you can dial it in 100% once you are home.

Also, With a Ram 2500, I believe you have enough truck for an empty 30 RQS, as long as your truck isn't carrying a lot of other load. With a gross (loaded) trailer weight of 9600 lbs, be sure that your GCWR doesn't go over.

Concerning what Tim (HCHH) said about tongue weight, you have enough that the Reese dual cam will work very well. I suggest that you visually look at both Reese and Equil-i-zer before you buy and read their literature too. IMHO, Reese is up to the task of pulling heavy and long trailers. They have a good reputation for that, if anything. Good luck with your decision.

Bill


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Kim,
> 
> For a trailer weighing over 7,000 lbs empty and with a tongue weight of 640 lbs, I would be very careful about towing without weight distribution or sway control for 35 miles home.Â It could probably be done if conditions (traffic, wind, road surface, etc) are not too adverse.Â Also, experience and judgement of the driver should be considered.Â But, why not buy your hitch and WD and have your dealer install it?Â I bought my Reese hitch online and Lakeshore RV installed it for free.Â If the technician/mechanic gets it in the ballpark, you can dial it in 100% once you are home.
> 
> ...


I had originally planned to use the Reese and have dealer install. However we are having some problems with the dealer and their responses







. After checking things out, it appeared it may be better for us to save the money and do it ourselves. The dealer does not apper to want to negotiate anything and I was having difficulty just getting regular pricing from them. When I finally did get it, it was approx 850$ installed.







My husband is very mechanically inclined and I think with the help of some other experienced users we should be ok. Thanks for your input.
Kim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dreamtimers,

I'm trying to visualize here, what part of an Equal-i-zer hitch could be installed upside down...???









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Concerning what Tim (HCHH) said about tongue weight, you have enough that the Reese dual cam will work very well. I suggest that you visually look at both Reese and Equil-i-zer before you buy and read their literature too. IMHO, Reese is up to the task of pulling heavy and long trailers. They have a good reputation for that, if anything. Good luck with your decision.
> 
> Bill


Just to clarify, I love my Reese DC HP, and wouldn't trade it for anything....well, maybe a Hensley,...but I digress. I was merely passing on info I have gotten from folks you have towed a 21RS with a DC set up. I never said it wouldn't work. Just that it is at the lower edge of the limit. At least one member here weighed his 21RS, and had considerably more than the advertised 350# tongue wgt. Heck, my 26RS came in at 780# tongue wgt when I brought it to the scales. Both the Equal-i-zer, and the Reese DC are excellent hitch systems, and would work fine in this application. The Equal-i-zer is a bit more affordable though.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used the Reeses Dual Cam on my 100 Dutchman Lite with a tongue wt of 350.

It worked fine and did help with sway because I also pulled it twice without it and saw a difference. My TV was a 97 Tahoe.1/2 ton. Just a little more facts for you.

John


----------

